# Tort identification help



## Torties Sheila (Oct 20, 2020)

My friend has a new tort that was found in a back yard. I am new to Torts (3years) and still don't know anything. Hers doesn't look like mine and all the pics are confusing. This little one doesn't look very old even the nails are clear. (is that common of hatchlings?) Even though I'm new to this myself I'm sure she is not doing all the right things and I don't want to give her the wrong advise. Please know that she is a kind and caring person and will only want the best for her new baby. I am still trying to get her to sign with Tortoise Forum and I'm sure she will eventually, but for now I would like to help her out. I gave her a bin and some coconut soil bedding, Tortoise Bites (soft), Mazuri pellets (to wet) a terracotta dish for water and one for food, a red warming bulb a few small river rocks and dandelion leaves and(from my garden) and as much advise as I could. She wants to buy a new enclosure and wants a glass one. I didn't think glass is a good idea, I think she wants a see through. I thought if she read from someone else she would understand why you don't do that.
I will take your responses over to her and try to get her subscribed with you so you can give her the proper answers to her many questions and ideas. 
Thanks for listening, You guys are GREAT!
Torties Sheila


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 20, 2020)

Thats a desert tortoise and illegal to collect from the wild or own without a permit


----------



## method89 (Oct 20, 2020)

Agreed... seems to be a bunch of them on here lately


----------



## Torties Sheila (Oct 20, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats a desert tortoise and illegal to collect from the wild or own without a permit


I thought that might be the case, however in her defense they saw a road runner drop it on the run so they went over to look at it and it looked like it's back leg was injured and she wouldn't just leave it there. So can I still help her out with info or, should she take somewhere. I'm afraid she has already gotten attached. If she keeps it can I let my little tort see it? I know that they aren't keen on other torts but since they are small would that be a bad idea.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 20, 2020)

Torties Sheila said:


> I thought that might be the case, however in her defense they saw a road runner drop it on the run so they went over to look at it and it looked like it's back leg was injured and she wouldn't just leave it there. So can I still help her out with info or, should she take somewhere. I'm afraid she has already gotten attached. If she keeps it can I let my little tort see it? I know that they aren't keen on other torts but since they are small would that be a bad idea.


Im not to familiar with desert tort care but im sure u can follow the same care sheet as sulcata for that baby .. heres the care sheet 





The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 20, 2020)

Desert Tortoises are the same care as Russians. This is the correct care sheet.





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org





I think (not positive, but fairly certain) that NV law is similar to CA. We need a permit to keep them. It's free.

Check out this article.









Desert tortoises looking for homes in Nevada


A small group is having a shell of a time trying to find homes for the Nevada state reptile.




www.reviewjournal.com





You do not want a "play date" with the two babies. Way too much chance of disease transfer, and torts don't want friends. They are solitary creatures.


----------



## Torties Sheila (Oct 21, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Desert Tortoises are the same care as Russians. This is the correct care sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the news article and care sheet and the heads up on the visitation of the two torts. I didn't even think about the disease factor ( I'm sure mine wouldn't stand still long enough to put a mask on.) My friends little tort is so cute and looks completely different than mine. I was told I have a Sonoran DT. My little Torties is so much darker than hers. Oh and by the way we live in Arizona. I will see her tomorrow and pass along your information. All of the people with Tortoise Forum are so great, kind, and informative. Thank you again,
Sheila


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 21, 2020)

Well, where in the world did I get NV?? Sometimes lately I wonder about my mind...

AZ is easy. Go to AZ Field and Game's website. They have a great section on DT's.


----------



## Torties Sheila (Oct 21, 2020)

Awesome Once again thank you.


----------



## Tom (Oct 21, 2020)

Torties Sheila said:


> My friend has a new tort that was found in a back yard. I am new to Torts (3years) and still don't know anything. Hers doesn't look like mine and all the pics are confusing. This little one doesn't look very old even the nails are clear. (is that common of hatchlings?) Even though I'm new to this myself I'm sure she is not doing all the right things and I don't want to give her the wrong advise. Please know that she is a kind and caring person and will only want the best for her new baby. I am still trying to get her to sign with Tortoise Forum and I'm sure she will eventually, but for now I would like to help her out. I gave her a bin and some coconut soil bedding, Tortoise Bites (soft), Mazuri pellets (to wet) a terracotta dish for water and one for food, a red warming bulb a few small river rocks and dandelion leaves and(from my garden) and as much advise as I could. She wants to buy a new enclosure and wants a glass one. I didn't think glass is a good idea, I think she wants a see through. I thought if she read from someone else she would understand why you don't do that.
> I will take your responses over to her and try to get her subscribed with you so you can give her the proper answers to her many questions and ideas.
> Thanks for listening, You guys are GREAT!
> Torties Sheila



Is awesome that you are helping your friend, but you have a few common misconceptions that I'd like to clear up. Most of your info is great, but tortoises should never be under colored bulbs. No red bulb. White light for daytime, and darkness at night. DTs should have warm days in the 90s, and cooler nights all with damp substrate and moderate humidity. Your sulcata needs high humidity and warm temp 24/7.

Likewise, glass tanks are a great way to start babies. All that stuff you read about them is fantasy that just sounds logical. I and several other keepers here have been starting babies in glass tanks for decades with no problems. They are actually GOOD for babies for the very reasons "they" say they are bad. Reduced ventilation means that its easier to keep in the heat and humidity that babies need. Them being able to see out lets them get used to the world around them, and lets the keeper see them and see how they are doing. The main problem with glass tanks is that they are too small for anything other than a baby. If someone buys a wild caught adult Russian tortoise from Petsmart and sticks it in a 40 gallon aquarium, like what they usually send people home with, THEN the glass tank is a horrible way to go, and the poor tortoise will be stressed out. The primary reason for the stress is unfamiliar conditions, and an enclosure that is much too small. Not the glass.

Most of the care info you find for DTs is all wrong and will likely result in the death of this baby if followed. Read that care sheet that Karen linked and even if your friend doesn't want to join our forum, she can still read that care sheet with no obligation. Babies need daily soaks, warm days, cool nights, and deep damp substrate to dig into.

Here is some food info for both your sulcata and her DT:





For Those Who Have a Young Sulcata...


Over and over I type up and answer diet questions and try to get people feeding the right stuff, but I find that the "norm" is grocery store food. Grocery store food is expensive, a hassle to obtain, and very low on the list of what is best for sulcatas. These tortoises are GRASS eaters. From...




tortoiseforum.org


----------

